# Martha's Farm Fresh Produce



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided since I couldn't get it weathertight enough to survive outside anyway, that I wanted to salvage most of the windows from the garden center greenhouse for another project.















Which left me with just the ends and the floor in my junkbox.





While re-arranging the village this spring I found myself with a small (6" x 8") corner lot that just begged for a tiny building. due to the size the choice was pretty much newsstand or produce. I chose the latter. I don't have a whole lot of left over plexi sheet, but I did have a largish assortment of boxcar doors (Delton, Kalamazoo, New bright), soooooooo.......









































I've ordered a crate of watermelons, and have a bunch of seed beads to paint for oranges, tomatoes, apples and potatoes. I'll cut some 1/4" and 3/8" square basswood and glue them to the top to make full baskets.





So who is Martha? She's a really sweet woman that I had the worst crush on back in high school... and who now happens to be friends with Kim... (a bit awkward that once in a while, but mostly nice... I sometimes get to have lunch with TWO adorable women, and don't get slapped)


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to leave it like that? It really looks like some of the slapped together stands I have seen just the way it is. Maybe a roof. Looking forward to seeing the finished product with fruits and vegetables.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice use of recycling and they look good so far. Where did you get the flower pots? 
Greg R.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

the wood pots came from michaels, the plastic ones are lemax. 

I found a third kalamazoo boxcar door and track parts, so the middle of the back will be a sliding door. I'm thinking barn red w/ white trim outside, and burnt sienna for raw wood on the inside.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

double posts suck


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, and the red/white combo will look great. Post pics when you're done. 
Greg R.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me to never throw ANYTHING out. 

JackM


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In real life, a building is usually constructed to fit the space. Model Railroaders, OTOH, usually modify the space to fit the building. 

This building was planned to fit the space, and does almost perfectly. 



















Our friend Martha has this huge heart housed in a tiny body. At a guess, she's about 4'6" in her stockings. Unfortunately, I just don't have, nor could I find, a figure that would do her justice. For now, the Lemax teen salvaged from the greenhouse, repainted as a brunette, will have to be "good enough"... even though it doesn't have her curly hair, or her room brightening smile.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Needs a roof, maybe canvas, or clear? Otherwise looks good to me.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

since it's open and close to the edge, I gotta stock up the interior before putting on the roof... 

roof will be grey painted plexi


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking very nice. I really like the layout of the structure. Do you weight down you structures or are they attached some how to the pavers?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Being sheltered by the house, most buildings don't really need weighted. Those that do get a couple dabs of plumbing or marine Goop - or construction adhesive. 

I have more problems with my own big feet during maintenance, than weather, so sometimes a building simply knocked off kilter is better than having to fix it. 

I've started making up baskets of fruits & veggies. Apples and tomatoes are done. I repainted those two red flowers on the shelf white for a passable cauliflower. And I repurposed that big white window box from the greenhouse simply by pulling the flower buds out, so now it's a large box of lettuce. I need to go bead shopping yet for potatoes and make up a crate of ear corn... 

All in all it's not bad for a budget build from leftover odds n ends


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

decided it was done enough to show...


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That turned out great......Great job. 
Greg R.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice- I did a little parking lot farmer market, I like the idea of a permanent market building, thanks 

Jerry


----------

